# Proper way to housebreak pups



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Pictured are two 3 mo old pups together. Not running wild having "accidents" all over the house. No crate, no accidents and the pups learn the house is not the place to run wild. Every time you "allow" an "accident" you roughly doubled your time housebreaking a pup. Accidents are not the pups fault. They are the "trainers" fault for not knowing how to do it properly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Pictured are two 3 mo old pups together. Not running wild having "accidents" all over the house. No crate, no accidents and the pups learn the house is not the place to run wild. Every time you "allow" an "accident" you roughly doubled your time housebreaking a pup. Accidents are not the pups fault. They are the "trainers" fault for not knowing how to do it properly.


What makes it proper over any othe technique?Of course there not running around, these are stil pics! It could very well be a great technique and works for you, but to say its proper? Cmon Don? 

Oh are these a mini series of your training from pup to adult? Curious?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby, if the trainer is allowing them to have accidents in the house, they are doing it wrong. Still ruins a wall to wall carpet. People that live there can't smell; it, but, every one else can. Simply no need for it. If you can let the pups roam freely and not have accidents, you are an anomaly. Most people can use a crate and not have multiple accidents. Figure that out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby, if the trainer is allowing them to have accidents in the house, they are doing it wrong. Still ruins a wall to wall carpet. People that live there can't smell; it, but, every one else can. Simply no need for it. If you can let the pups roam freely and not have accidents, you are an anomaly. Most people can use a crate and not have multiple accidents. Figure that out.


 
oh cool, thanks, BTW its JoDy


----------



## Donald Shoemaker (Nov 8, 2011)

Why are there 3 flashlights pointed at the lamp ?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry Jody. Just "conditioned" to Joby jumping in.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby, if the trainer is allowing them to have accidents in the house, they are doing it wrong. Still ruins a wall to wall carpet. People that live there can't smell; it, but, every one else can. Simply no need for it. If you can let the pups roam freely and not have accidents, you are an anomaly. Most people can use a crate and not have multiple accidents. Figure that out.


Actually I had a typo here Jody, I meant to say "people can use a crate and still have multiple accidents." Sorry.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don, what in God's name was the purpose of posting this?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Am I missing something here?

Pretty sure that housebreaking is not an issue for people on WDF. The idea of not allowing a pup to make a mistake in the first place is not a novel one.

Cute picture though!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Donald Shoemaker said:


> Why are there 3 flashlights pointed at the lamp ?


Lots a flashlights. When it is dark here it is black. This isn't the city.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a 100% reliable never fail house breaking method I've used on over 5K puppies over the last 20 years.
I put the puppies out in the yard and I have someone with
a Dave Colburn mask jump out and share the crap out of them.
If you do this several times a day and pair a command with it,
my method is fool proof. All though it may not be damn fool proof


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is an alternative way to house train pups. Take them outside and let them play. Wait for them to pee and then praise and play.

Sadly, the Where's Waldo game was over far too quickly, never to be played again. Them Malinois dogs... too smart by half.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It was posted as a test Thomas. You didn't show up with the other weak dogs on th other puppy thread so I figured you were busy. You can always tell the weak dogs from the strong because the weak need the support of the pack. And people keep telling me dogs are not people.....they just don't know certain behaviors are pretty much universal. If people really understood behavior, ....ah...we will just leave that topic for another day. Thanks Thomas.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Smacking them with a rolled up newspaper and rubbing their nose in it always worked pretty good. Does anyone still subscribe to newspapers?

I'm running out of them!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Smacking them with a rolled up newspaper and rubbing their nose in it always worked pretty good. Does anyone still subscribe to newspapers?
> 
> I'm running out of them!


That only works after th fact Lee. Besides, everyone is afraid to smack em with a newspaper now. Pussification you know! You still coming out Lee?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> You can always tell the weak dogs from the strong because the weak need the support of the pack.


Don, WTF or rather who are you talking about? Are you saying you posted this as a test? If so, why?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Smacking them with a rolled up newspaper and rubbing their nose in it always worked pretty good. Does anyone still subscribe to newspapers?
> 
> I'm running out of them!


Lee,

The Thrifty Nickel/American Classified papers work great and they're free.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That only works after th fact Lee. Besides, everyone is afraid to smack em with a newspaper now. Pussification you know! You still coming out Lee?


I get the speech thing in my throat !2/13. They told me I need a speech pathologist to learn how to talk with it. They told me the same thing with this electronic piece of shit. I went to one session, said screw it, then taught myself.

After I can communicate, I'm coming, Don.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well this is downright surreal. I guess there is something special about training airedales that people with GSDs and Malinois don't appreciate.

Never had a problem with it using supervision and crates when you can't watch 'em. Honest. Seems pretty good way to me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> The Thrifty Nickel/American Classified papers work great and they're free.


Thanks Thomas! I prefer not to whack them with my cane unless it's a NUMBER 2!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Well this is downright surreal. I guess there is something special about training airedales that people with GSDs and Malinois don't appreciate.
> 
> Never had a problem with it using supervision and crates when you can't watch 'em. Honest. Seems pretty good way to me.


How did this become breed specific Nancy?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought this was about posting cute puppy pictures under the guise of talking about housetraining. Crap... did I get it wrong again?

Better go smack myself with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Here is an alternative way to house train pups. Take them outside and let them play. Wait for them to pee and then praise and play.
> 
> Sadly, the Where's Waldo game was over far too quickly, never to be played again. Them Malinois dogs... too smart by half.


GREAT picture, Leslie! My pup and adult male (GSDs) did the same thing with a "Gumby"!!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> How did this become breed specific Nancy?


I was just figuring the majority of folks here have malinois, dutchies, GSD,...and housebreaking really is not any kind of issue for most of them. Its late, I guess I am missing the point of the post to begin with. The only dog I ever had trouble with in the housebreaking department was a welsh terrier.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess it's a joke. It's a cute picture, Don.

I hope folks posting in _Work Specific Discussion » Raising A Working Puppy_ know how to house-train, though.

How about we put it in the Lounge.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

is that BERBER carpet?? I hate that crap //one snag and it is crap..no patching either...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

And I do declare, those puppies are on a cushy DOG BED! Who's coddling who now? I think you need to go back to showing us the same pictures of your dirt yard for the 27th time. Because there might be some greenhorns to the forum that you can peddle your puppies to who haven't seen them two or three times in the last month.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder about something. Schizophrenia has been linked to the use of forceful methods in potty training for humans. Does anyone see a correlation in dogs with force being used to potty train and nuerosis?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I was just figuring the majority of folks here have malinois, dutchies, GSD,...and housebreaking really is not any kind of issue for most of them. Its late, I guess I am missing the point of the post to begin with. The only dog I ever had trouble with in the housebreaking department was a welsh terrier.


Sorry as hell if you think I "underestimated y'all Nancy. I thought you put up an incipid post rcently about a puppy breaking it's tooth. What should I do, what should I do. The sky is falling!! Didn't think you had been around dogs much, Nancy. So, let's discuss a real topic you folks can get your teeth into that Connie would never think of putting in the lounge because it s a heavy topic y'all love to do over and over. * Tell me, what do ya'll feed your dog!!!* Y'all happy now that you are in your comfort zone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So, let's discuss a real topic you folks can get your teeth into that Connie would never think of putting in the lounge because it s a heavy topic y'all love to do over and over. * Tell me, what do ya'll feed your dog!!!* Y'all happy now that you are in your comfort zone.




What in the world are you so wound up about? :lol: It IS a cute picture!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow Don, just wow..

......So you can dish out insults and accuse people of coddling a puppy because they want to provide appropriate veterinary care but you can't take a light hearted joke?..........the whole premise for the thread is stupid anway. Believe it or not most of us have succesfully housebroken several dogs.

You know...my post was not "the sky is falling, btw" I do not know where the heck you got that. I thought the vets suggestion was a bit extreme. Got mixed responses, did some research and realized why the standard approach is to pull them in that case. How on earth is that freaking out? You can't ask a simple question?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I wonder about something. Schizophrenia has been linked to the use of forceful methods in potty training for humans. Does anyone see a correlation in dogs with force being used to potty train and nuerosis?


I like the dogs to piss and crap on command..saves a lot of time wandering around, and accidents in certain places...

I cannot think of how you could force train it..I do imagine if you did force train it, there would be some kind of nuerosis going on...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I like the dogs to piss and crap on command..saves a lot of time wandering around, and accidents in certain places...
> 
> I cannot think of how you could force train it..I do imagine if you did force train it, there would be some kind of nuerosis going on...


I knew a gal who had 5 border collies. They were trained to piss and shit on command. I don't know if they were force trained, but as soon as she would give the command those dogs WORKED HARD and STRAINED to pop something out, whether they had to go or not!!!!!! 
 

Of course it could be they were trained motivationally, but typical over achiever OCD Border Collie types.
\\/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What in the world are you so wound up about? :lol: It IS a cute picture!


Oh, just don't know why I get wound up at times Connie. Don't suppose it is the multiple stupid posts put up every day here do you? Check this out Connie. One post says I am coddling, another implies the dogs are being forced and will possibly have a neurosis. Let me ask you, do the pups look stressed in any way? Perfect example of how people housebreak pups today. Let them run free through the house having accidents because you may scar their little psycies. Sorry, I put pictures up hoping folks can see the obvious because I have come to the conclusion most people don't have a clue. You know what they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. What do the pictures say here? You don't give pups free run of the house to do what they want. Today, that is abusive??? I have to go shake my head for a while. :wink:

Yes Nancy, that was a stupid thread and at least as pointless as this thread. The pup was 16 weeks old and would have lost its teeth in 30 days anyway.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

What's that saying about being the change you want in the world? If you think there aren't any half decent threads on the forum, why not make one you think is decent instead of adding to the crap.

You never did answer my last message in our conversation re: fight or flight. Don't know if you saw it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ignore the posts and focus on the picture of the cute puppies and the John Wayne portrait. Nothing else in this thread matters


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> And I do declare, those puppies are on a cushy DOG BED! Who's coddling who now? I think you need to go back to showing us the same pictures of your dirt yard for the 27th time. Because there might be some greenhorns to the forum that you can peddle your puppies to who haven't seen them two or three times in the last month.


Maren, you are too FKing dumb for words. You don't like my dogs raised outside. To bad. You ar still the only person I know that has house dogs that kill each other in the house...then lie like a dog about it. Guess it takes all kinds eh.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maren, you are too FKing dumb for words. You don't like my dogs raised outside. To bad. You ar still the only person I know that has house dogs that kill each other in the house...then lie like a dog about it. Guess it takes all kinds eh.


is that true? a dog got killed in her house?


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I like the dogs to piss and crap on command..saves a lot of time wandering around, and accidents in certain places...
> 
> I cannot think of how you could force train it..I do imagine if you did force train it, there would be some kind of nuerosis going on...


I think the mushers use matchsticks for one uh... end of things.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Here is an alternative way to house train pups. Take them outside and let them play. Wait for them to pee and then praise and play.
> 
> Sadly, the Where's Waldo game was over far too quickly, never to be played again. Them Malinois dogs... too smart by half.


I personally like to take them out to PEE and CRAP first....praise them, and take them back into the house...Play is never part of it for me...I think it is a clearer picture to the pup, to focus on this as THE reason the dog goes out...and comes back in, when his business is finished...if that is what I am working on...

If I want to play with them...we go back out and play...and of course they still get praised when they do their business outside, in the course of the playing...

has always worked well for me...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I see a thread that is soon to end if the discussion turns any more personal from anyone. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Aaron Myracle said:


> I think the mushers use matchsticks for one uh... end of things.


I have seen people use matchsticks...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I used matchsticks on that terrier I had....that was a long time ago thoug.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> is that true? a dog got killed in her house?


 Yes, it is true, But Maren knows dog behavior and boasts of counseling people on dog behavior. Yet, she lets her dogs kill a 20 lb rescue dog right inside her house. Then she has the audacity to try to throw stones continually.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I see a thread that is soon to end if the discussion turns any more personal from anyone.
> 
> DFrost


So close it and we can talk about something real....like another thread on dog food. Or why sport dogs are, in no way, a working dog, or, real trainers are not paying a TD to teach them how to train their dogs for years on end.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So close it and we can talk about something real....


Your wish is my command.

DFrost


----------

